
Is Sex Dead? - jacobedawson
http://time.com/5297145/is-sex-dead/
======
anoncoward111
I deliberately make less money and live in a low cost of living area so that I
have enough free time to be human and enjoy time with my girlfriend.

Our thinking is that we would rather be middle class and enjoying our 20s than
rich and working non-stop!

Long term consequences, be what they may.

